

Differential Expression Patterns of Non-Symbiotic Hemoglobins in Sugar Beet - tosh
http://pcp.oxfordjournals.org/content/55/4/834.full

======
tosh
tl;dr: sugar beets might be a great ingredient for a blood substitute.

